# Living with cancer



## matt79brown (Jan 5, 2018)

Dad was diagnosed with stage 4 colon cancer in October.      
 "For I consider that the sufferings of this present time are not worthy to be compared with the glory which shall be revealed in us." -Romans 8:18
  He carried me on one arm and an old single shot Winchester in the other as we squirrel hunted through the fall of 1980 and 1981. By 1984 I was following behind him with an unloaded .22 rifle. Dad taught me how to hunt & fish. Now I'm eat up with a love for the woods. Some of the best memories and life lessons of mine have came from the woods and creek banks of North Georgia. THANKS DAD! 
 Squirrel huntin'
 Bream fishin'
 Deer chasin'
 Turkey callin'
 Bible thumpin'
 Country Boy!
  " Behold, I tell you a mystery: We shall not all sleep, but we shall be changed-- in a moment, in the twinkling of an eye, at the last trumpet. For the trumpet will sound, and the dead will be raised incorruptible, and we shall be changed.'' 1 Corinthians 15:51
 ''The last enemy that will be destroyed is death.''--1Cor15:26. 
 Ain't it good to have a hope like the one we have in Jesus!


----------



## NUTT (Jan 5, 2018)

You have a Great Dad!! We will Pray for him!


----------



## matt79brown (Jan 5, 2018)

every prayer is felt and appreciated. thanks!


----------



## georgia357 (Jan 6, 2018)

Will keep your dad in my prayers.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 6, 2018)

Don't waste any time with Doctors who are "Pretty sure", go to the guys that know for sure. Stage 4 cancer isn't an automatic death sentence. Y'all are in our thoughts.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 6, 2018)

My prayers are added for your Dad.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jan 8, 2018)

Prayers said.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 21, 2018)

Sounds like Dad set a good example. Mom was probably involved too. You have big shoes to fill for your children. 

Enjoy every moment you have with him.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 21, 2018)

Capt Quirk said:


> Don't waste any time with Doctors who are "Pretty sure", go to the guys that know for sure. Stage 4 cancer isn't an automatic death sentence. Y'all are in our thoughts.



good advise here.

to to the people who deal with this everyday.  Not a local doc that can treat it. If you want to talk about what I did when diagnosed with colon cancer, pm me for my cellphone number. 

Prayers for you dad and the whole family


----------



## mattech (Jan 22, 2018)

Praying for you and your dad.


----------



## speedcop (Jan 28, 2018)

our prayers for your dad and you.


----------

